# m v Inverewe



## archie macdonald (Jul 31, 2005)

Trying to get in touch with Murdo Macleod from Ness isle of lewis we sailed on the INVEREWE in 1967 the best friend I ever had.


----------



## Donka (Jun 14, 2014)

Murdo beag and Murdo mor were 2 brothers from Ness and both were at sea at that time, sorry to say both deceased.


----------

